# Lgb 65001



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have a little 2-4-0 with a newly installed sound system. 
I got it to work in conventional mode. The volume was low and one wire separated from the ribbon to the tender. It didn't help the cab switch was not on 3 either. I have an MRC that is my testing power but It must be at half throttle to get steam sounds. I could just be underpowered.

The 20232 is a diagram of the engine The exact engine number is 20231.3. The engine dates to 2003. The owner is interested in bell and whistle sounds. LGB has a track sensor to mount in the tender and magnets to activate it. 

My question is how to get a bell or whistle sound? Do you need two magnets to turn it on and off? 

The trigger is 65012 and the magnet is 17050



Only Trains link


----------

